# Nikon d70s or Nikon d200?



## nem (Jul 11, 2006)

The prices i know are extremely different.  But what about other ways?  Since nikon d200 is new its obviously going to have a high price.

General usage will be for like portraits etc...


----------



## JodieO (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a D70 and I have a D2X. The D200 is supposed to have pretty much the same "guts" as the D2X but is a prosumer vs. a professional camera. The D70 (and correct me if I am wrong) is a consumer camera.

The D70 and the D200 are both good cameras. The D70 has a tendency to have straight-out-of-camera colors that are cooler (lean toward cyans) so keep that in mind to compensate for. The D200 tends to have really nice SOOC colors (and EXCELLENT colors for skin tones/portraits), but there is more of a learning curve IMO with the D200. The D2X and D200 both have larger more sensitive sensors. Therefore, they are more prone to camera shake at lower shutters. For me personally with my D2X, I strive to keep my shutter above 1/250 all the time (with a rare case going lower). With the D70, I can go down to 1/60 without an issue at all. I've heard the same complaint from other D200 owners who were previous D70 owners as well.

As far as if you are asking what to chose, well, that depends on what you want. Are you total amateur and could use the extra money on another lens or whatnot? Then chose the D70, it will be great. Are you a pro or want to be a pro in the near future? Chose the D200, it has more bells and whistles to learn... IMHO!  Some other things about the D200 vs. the D70 - go hold them in person. The D200's LCD screen and viewfinder are HUGE compared to the D70. Personally, I'm deciding right now to either go with a D200 or a D2Xs as a backup to my D2X... I personally cannot work with the D70 anymore because I find myself squinting at the LCD too much but I can still get nice images out of it (several of the images on my website are from the D70)


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 11, 2006)

D200 has WAY more buttons than D70s  :lmao:


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 15, 2006)

Also noteworthy, is that the D200 is weather-sealed while the D70 is not.

This is not a big deal if the owner is a fair weather photographer.  But those who regularly find themselves shooting in dusty or otherwise inclement conditions will appreciate the sealed body of the D200.


----------



## KevinR (Jul 15, 2006)

If the price issue isn't a big deal, get the D200. I love mine.


----------

